
Ask HN: Created LaunchRock page for my project, now what? - DanPir
Hi all,<p>I have created few days ago a landing page with LaunchRock for my new side project (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;cv-rocks.launchrock.com).<p>Now what? What could be the best ways to advertise it in addition to the standard social sharing?<p>And how do you think I might improve it?<p>Thanks!
======
brudgers
Talking to the users and getting feedback on the product to improve it might
be better than having more users for a product where there are substantial
improvements that can be made easily or where there are necessary improvements
that have not been made.

Good luck.

------
sjs382
Before you spend your social capital on advertising/sharing, make sure you
have _something_ to share/advertise.

